# A collection of old cameras



## N E Williams (Oct 9, 2010)

I went up into my loft earlier cause my dad said he had some old cameras that I could sell on eBay, now I've had a brief look around online for the values of these cameras but just wondering if you guys think any of these cameras are of much value and if I can get much for them? The cameras are:

Conway Camera Popular Model

Praktica PL Nova 1 with 350mm Soligor lens

Ilford Sporti 4 with Subitar lens

Zorki 4K with Jupiter 8 lens

Agfa Jgetar Anastigmat F:8.8 (also saw this called a Agfa Billy Record)

No. 2 Brownie


Hope you guys can help me, thanks


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 9, 2010)

Bump* can anyone give me some ideas on prices?


----------



## diser (Oct 10, 2010)

You could check a "sticky note" thread for prices info
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collectors-corner/146818-pricing-collectible-cameras.html


----------



## gsgary (Oct 10, 2010)

Get some film in the Zorki4 you will be amazed how sharp the jupeter is 






Zorki 4's can be had for about £25


----------



## gsgary (Oct 10, 2010)

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## John Mc (Oct 11, 2010)

I know the Brownie will go for about £20,theres one in not bad nick in the used camera store round the street from me


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 13, 2010)

Conway Camera Popular Model........$20-40 for black, more for colored

Praktica PL Nova 1 with 350mm Soligor lens.....$50-75 for the camera, add $40 for the Soligor

Ilford Sporti 4 with Subitar lens......$30-50

Zorki 4K with Jupiter 8 lens.....$30-60

Agfa Jgetar Anastigmat F:8.8 (also saw this called a Agfa Billy Record).....$20-40

No. 2 Brownie....$15-30



Above prices for Good to Very Good condition.


----------



## compur (Oct 13, 2010)

Bill for antique camera collection appraisal ........ $150


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 14, 2010)

compur said:


> Bill for antique camera collection appraisal ........ $150



:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Yeah, bill is in the mail!


----------

